# as determined by AOAC method



## Riveritos

Hello,
I need to say that the value of fiber in a table is reported as determined by AOAC method
If I write:
_Ravintokuitu_*
And this caption below the table:
_*joka määritetään AOAC_:_n __menetelmä_

Is that correct and clear in Finnish?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Hakro

I'd write:
_Ravintokuitu_*
_*joka on määritetty AOAC_:_n __menetelmällä_


----------



## Riveritos

Hakro said:


> I'd write:
> _Ravintokuitu_*
> _*joka on määritetty AOAC_:_n __menetelmällä_



Thanks a lot.


----------



## Spongiformi

I'm not sure you really need the _"joka on"_ part in the explanatory footnote. It's separated from the word "_Ravintokuitu_", which is located in the table itself, so it doesn't need to form a proper, full sentence.

If I understood your question correctly at all. You were thinking of something like this?

Energia         300 kcal
Rasva              2 g
Hiilihydraatit    50 g
Ravintokuitu*  30 g
Proteiini          10 g
...
--------------------
*määritetty AOAC:n menetelmällä


----------



## Määränpää

Spongiformi said:


> Energia         300 kcal
> Rasva              2 g
> Hiilihydraatit    50 g
> Ravintokuitu*  30 g
> Proteiini          10 g
> ...
> --------------------
> *määritetty AOAC:n menetelmällä



I agree, but I'd use the essive case _määritettynä_ here. To me, the nominative case _määritetty_ sounds like the number was measured "once and for all" and is never going to be measured again. _Määritettynä_ allows different temporal interpretations.


----------

